# Home made Boat Insurance



## Loewman (Mar 18, 2009)

I have called all the major boat insurance companys. I explain to them that I have a 1850   1/8 inch allumiun hull with a 35 hp mudbuddy mounted on it.  As soon as I mention that it is home made they all say they can't help me.  Progressive said I can get liability insurance but exclude the structure. Which means if the boat sinks or gets damaged in an accident they won't replace it.   :scratch  That does help me LOL!! I have all the receipts of material used and a bill of sale of the motor and I just want to protect my investment. Does any have any advice?

Here is the boat I want to get insured


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't tell them it is "home-made."  They are probably envisioning 1/2 a metal trash can with a trolling motor epoxied on the stern.  

Really nice boat you made .Very nice!


----------



## Loewman (Mar 18, 2009)

When I don't tell them "homemade".  They ask for Make Model and Serial # of the hull . Am I just stuck out of luck?  I have the Hull ID # from GA but when they look it up its says homemade. Need some help...


----------



## jonkayak (Mar 18, 2009)

Tell them there is not a model or serial # and play dumb.0 Let them ask the questions and don't volunteer any info like its "home made". Just tell them you know the retail value and then the amount you want in insured for. You might want to try an insurance broker. Tell them what you have what its worth and that you don't know the make and model just the value and let them do all the work for you. 



Loewman said:


> When I don't tell them "homemade".  They ask for Make Model and Serial # of the hull . Am I just stuck out of luck?  I have the Hull ID # from GA but when they look it up its says homemade. Need some help...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 18, 2009)

Tell them that it is custom made.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Tell them that it is custom made.



I would try that.


----------



## secondseason (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm afraid that you will be self insuring for damages.  

I would take the liability coverage for sure.


----------



## JR (Mar 18, 2009)

There's bad advice and REALLY BAD advice.... And some on here telling you to fradulate an application (signing it that everything on the app is "true"-- especially if you gave them information), then you're paying for something that will NOT pay back.  

You have to understand, as dawg2 pointed out, the insurer doesn't know whether this boat is 'sea-worthy' or not.  Of course YOU do, but how do they know 100%?  In their eyes, they are 'buying a claim' waiting to happen, with 'home-made' boats.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 18, 2009)

Incorporate...
Make a model number and serial number for your vessel. Start selling them.


----------



## Loewman (Mar 18, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Incorporate...
> Make a model number and serial number for your vessel. Start selling them.


I would have to pay alot of money to get the Coast Guard stamp of approval for a boat I know performs well.




JR said:


> There's bad advice and REALLY BAD advice.... And some on here telling you to fradulate an application (signing it that everything on the app is "true"-- especially if you gave them information), then you're paying for something that will NOT pay back.
> 
> You have to understand, as dawg2 pointed out, the insurer doesn't know whether this boat is 'sea-worthy' or not.  Of course YOU do, but how do they know 100%?  In their eyes, they are 'buying a claim' waiting to happen, with 'home-made' boats.



Why do people waste there time typing bad info?? I thought this was a forum for serious answers!!  Thanks JR for giving me a honest anwser....but What is covered in the Liability? Someone elses boat?LOL


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 18, 2009)

> There's bad advice and REALLY BAD advice...



I don't know if you are talking about me, but what I said is sound advice.  Builders of wooden boats run into this all the time, and there is absolutely nothing fraudulent about designating it a custom built boat.  There are hundreds if not not thousands of one man custom built boat shops across the country,

FWIW, you can get the Coast Guard capacity placard and install it yourself, which will go a long way to establishing some credibility with the insurance company.  The placard is required for operation in some states.

I see that the boat is registered, so you must have been assigned a HIN.


----------



## Loewman (Mar 18, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I see that the boat is registered, so you must have been assigned a HIN.



Yes I got the hull inspected by a GA Ranger and got a Hull Identification Number. But it is registered under that number as homemade by the Ranger. Well I think I am out of luck... You would think some one would be willing to take my money and insure a boat that has been built to last a life time.LOL


----------



## jonkayak (Mar 21, 2009)

If JR was referring to what I said as bad advice he must have taken what I said the wrong way, and when I reread it I guess I can see why. I in no way would recommend you lie to anyone. That would only get you in more trouble if something happened. I still think your best bet is to take it to an insurance broker who works with several agencies and let them do the work for you. You'll still pay the same for insurance yet you want have to do all the work yourself. Also I know of a few nice sail boats around that were built by the owner and I would bet at least a few are insured.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 21, 2009)

In order to insure a "custom made" boat, you will have to get a marine survey done.  These are done at the coast all the time, but rarely are they done inland.  I would imagine you would spend at least $500 for the survey too.


----------



## T_Fish (Mar 21, 2009)

thats a great looking boat no less,, you done a awsome job , good luck with the insurance


----------



## scottfrmga (Mar 25, 2009)

could you insure the motor only? your homeowners should cover it at your house, your auto ins will cover it while being transported, if your hit on the water then the other guy will have to pay for it. so in my way of thinking the only thing you could lose on would be the motor if it sank, right?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know how to answer your question, but you did an awesome job on the boat.  I should probably get liability coverage, but I don't have any insurance at all on my boat.  I also don't have liability on my ATV.  I don't loan them out, and I don't do stupid stuff, so hopefully I won't get sued.


----------

